# Airless sprayer paint reaction from static



## Motocrossistheone (Aug 12, 2014)

I have a problem with spraying with an airless sprayer for a long time, I spray generator enclosures, the sprayer is a graco, I get a reaction in the paint on the lower end edges of the structure, its like hard lumps of paint that look like large particles of over spray but its bubbled from underneath I think its static, tried everything to stop this from earthing different places to wearing rubber gloves any tips on how to stop static? Need help.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I've heard of something called the Faraday Cage Effect. The following is from MPI (Master Painters Institute)


· *Faraday Effects*: Very tight, inside corners do not paint out well using Electrostatic. The Faraday effect is when the negatively charged paint starts to repel each other. The paint will have a hard time getting into tight, inside corners because the paint will have a tendency to be pushed away from these tight spaces. Sharp inside corners must be sprayed first with the electrostatic system off.


----------



## Motocrossistheone (Aug 12, 2014)

its an airless sprayer i dont think
it uses electrostatic to stick paint is that powder coating


----------



## Motocrossistheone (Aug 12, 2014)

what is the best way to earth a 40ft container while spraying it


----------



## MaizeandBluePainter (May 7, 2008)

How long does this take to develop? Is it immediate?

Have you ever scraped the area open to see whether there is solvent or debris trapped under the paint? Are those bubbles?


What type of coatings system are you applying?

Where do you do the work? Is the environment clean?

And are the enclosures that you're spraying new-builds, or are you repainting them?


----------

